# HD Supplement Dosage help



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I just made a purchase of the following:

Zeel
Ester C with Bioflavonoids--I believe work up to 2000/day
Cetyl M
Hyaluronic Acid
Krill Oil

However, I don't know the dosages.
Rudy: 110 lbs. Hip replacement and severe HD in other hip. Working on getting his weight to 100 lbs.
Lilly: 60 Lbs. Mild/moderate HD, ACL surgery in December.

Both are on Springtime Inc Joint Health and Fresh Factors.

Is curcumin something I should give the dogs, as well? Anything I am leaving out?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Cody (Aug 3, 2011)

I know this really late but I found this on determining dosages http://www.fasebj.org/content/22/3/659.full.pdf.

How did the Cetyl M work out?


----------

